# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Котауси и Мауси

## Missionary

Привет, снова. I would like your feedback on my translation of Котауси и Мауси. Thanks! 
Сказка Котауси и Мауси читать
Жила-была мышка Мауси
И вдруг увидала Котауси.
У Котауси злые глазауси
И злые-презлые. 
Подбежала Котауси к Мауси
И замахала хвостауси:
“Ах, Мауси, Мауси, Мауси,
Подойди ко мне, мулая Мауси!
Я спою тебе песенку, Мауси,
Чудесную песенку, Мауси!” 
Но ответила умная Мауси:
“Ты меня не обманешь, Котауси!
Вижу злые твои глазауси
И злые – презлые зубауси!”
Так ответила умная Мауси –
И скорее бегом от Котауси. 
Read The Tale of The Cat and Mouse
Once upon a time there was a mouse called Mousy
And suddenly it caught sight of a Cat
The Cat had evil eyes
And an evil-presentation 
The Cat ran up to the mouse
And brandishing its tail:
“Ah, Mousy, Mousy, Mousy,
Go to me, mule Mousy
I’ll sing you a song, Mousy,
A wonderful song, Mousy!” 
But clever Mousy answered:
You cannot deceive me, Cat!
I see the evil in your eyes!”
So the clever Mousy answered –
And rather quickly to the Cat

----------


## Medved

> мулая

 this was a typo, it's supposed to be "м*и*лая" (sweet, darling, honey)... not mule.   

> И скорее, бегом от кота.

 and hurried up, fleeing away from the cat.

----------


## wanja

Если мне не изменяет склероз, это и так уже перевод с английского(по-моему с шотландского диалекта).

----------


## Crocodile

> Если мне не изменяет склероз, это и так уже перевод с английского(по-моему с шотландского диалекта).

 А кто-нибудь знает точный оригинал? Всё, что мне удалось найти это:  *The Kitty *  Once there was a little kitty
Whiter than snow;
In a barn she used to frolic,
Long time ago. 
In the barn a little mousie
Ran to and fro:
For she heard the kitty coming,
Long time ago. 
Two eyes had little kitty.
Black as a shoe;
And they spied the little mousie,
Long time ago. 
Four paws had little kitty,
Paws soft as dough,
And they caught the little mousie,
Long time ago. 
Nine teeth had little kitty,
All in a row;
And they bit the little mousie,
Long time ago. 
When the teeth bit little mousie,
Little mouse cried "Oh!"
But she got away from kitty,
Long time ago.   Elizabeth Prentiss  CanTeach: Songs & Poems - Kittens & Cats

----------


## Missionary

Is there anything else that needs correcting in this translation? 
Сказка Котауси и Мауси читать
Жила-была мышка Мауси
И вдруг увидала Котауси.
У Котауси злые глазауси
И злые-презлые. 
Подбежала Котауси к Мауси
И замахала хвостауси:
“Ах, Мауси, Мауси, Мауси,
Подойди ко мне, _милая_ Мауси!
Я спою тебе песенку, Мауси,
Чудесную песенку, Мауси!” 
Но ответила умная Мауси:
“Ты меня не обманешь, Котауси!
Вижу злые твои глазауси
И злые – презлые зубауси!”
Так ответила умная Мауси –
И скорее бегом от Котауси.  
Read the Tale of the Cat and Mouse
Once upon a time there was a mouse called Mousy
And suddenly it caught sight of a Cat
The Cat had evil eyes
And an evil-presentation 
The Cat ran up to the mouse
And brandishing its tail:
“Ah, Mousy, Mousy, Mousy,
Go to me, _sweet_ Mousy
I’ll sing you a song, Mousy,
A wonderful song, Mousy!” 
But clever Mousy answered:
You cannot deceive me, Cat!
I see the evil in your eyes!”
So the clever Mousy answered – _And hurried up, fleeing away from the cat._

----------

